# Guys Only (Dating Girls Shorter Than You)



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Now that I'm through my first relationship, I'm doing some market research. Gentlemen, answer truthfully. How do you feel about dating a lady who is as tall as or short than you? 

1. A girl who is at your exact height?
2. 1-2 inches shorter?
3. 3-4 inches shorter?
4. 5-6 inches shorter?
5. A whole head shorter?
6. More than a head below you?
7. What's your height? 
8. How important is height for you?
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?
10. How does it complicate a relationship?

Thanks to all who post here. This is the last in the series. The next thread will be a place ot wrap up all the data I get.

P.S.: I didn't post my feelings about taller girls in the previous thread because you should all know my feelings. I like girls the most between 3-7 inches above me, but I don't care too much about height.

1. Okay
2. Fine
3. Fine
4. Getting slightly uneasy for me
5. Only if they're Asian or Pygmy
6. Do they have good health insurance?
7. 5'5''.
8. Not too important, but I am generally more comfortable with people who are taller than me because I have always been the pint sized one.
9. It doesn't, and I get over it fairly quickly- it's just another fact of life.
10. I've never dated a shorter women, but I've had them as friends.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? *Yes*
2. 1-2 inches shorter? *Yes*
3. 3-4 inches shorter? *Yes*
4. 5-6 inches shorter? *Maybe...*
5. A whole head shorter? *No*
6. More than a head below you? *No*
7. What's your height? *5'11*
8. How important is height for you? *Moderately important. Because of these threads I have come to realize that I prefer a woman of similar height to me. Too short is just as awkward as too tall.*
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? *Nope. Just awkward.*
10. How does it complicate a relationship? *See 9 :laughing: Admittedly, much shorter is not as much as an issue as much taller.*


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've found that 6'1 to 5'3 is a good ratio.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? *Doesn't bother me.*
2. 1-2 inches shorter? *Doesn't bother me.*
3. 3-4 inches shorter? *Doesn't bother me.*
4. 5-6 inches shorter? *Doesn't bother me.*
5. A whole head shorter? *Doesn't bother me.*
6. More than a head below you? *Doesn't bother me.*
7. What's your height? *Umm...5 feet 4 inches I think?* *Somewhere around there.*
8. How important is height for you? *Not that important at all, I would prefer it if we were around the same height, but it does nothing to influence my decision/desire.
*9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?* Does not freak me out.*
10. How does it complicate a relationship? *I don't think it really does.*


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? NO WAY IN HELL!
2. 1-2 inches shorter? No. 
3. 3-4 inches shorter? Maybe. 
4. 5-6 inches shorter? Yes. 
5. A whole head shorter? Yes. 
6. More than a head below you? Yup.
7. What's your height? 6' 3 (almost 6' 4)
8. How important is height for you? Not terribly important. 
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? Not a chance. 
10. How does it complicate a relationship? It doesn't... for me at least. 

I would hate if a girl was my height or taller. She would have to be a *behemoth* to be my height (I'm talking about without heels). It guess it's because I'm hardly ever eye level with a girl so I would feel very uncomfortable if she was. Plus, I have a thing for "short" girls. I think between 5' 5 and 5'9 are my height preferences :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? *No problem whatsoever*
2. 1-2 inches shorter? *No problem*
3. 3-4 inches shorter? *No problem*
4. 5-6 inches shorter? *No problem*
5. A whole head shorter? *No real problem, but would be strange at first (most women I know are over 5 foot 4, and a whole head shorter than me is less than 5 foot)*
6. More than a head below you? *It wouldn't be a problem, but I would feel a bit awkward in a relationship with such a small person*
7. What's your height? *5 foot 9 and a bit, or 176cm*
8. How important is height for you? *Not very important*
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? *No, but if she was very short it would be strange. I do prefer women who are close to my height (within 5 inches or so) because I don't like to look down at people, but if I was attracted to her, then her height would make no difference.*
10. How does it complicate a relationship?* It wouldn't as women do tend to prefer men taller than them, and I don't mind too much about height.*


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? *Yes*
2. 1-2 inches shorter? *Yes*
3. 3-4 inches shorter? *Yes*
4. 5-6 inches shorter? *Yes*
5. A whole head shorter? *Yes*
6. More than a head below you? *Yes*
7. What's your height? *5'11"*
8. How important is height for you? *Not very Important*
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? *No, I'm pretty tall, so all the girls I know ar shorter that me*
10. How does it complicate a relationship?* No, none at all*


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

1. A girl who is at your exact height?* I'd rather not.*
2. 1-2 inches shorter?* Same as above*
3. 3-4 inches shorter?* Same as two above*
4. 5-6 inches shorter?* Now, we're starting to talk.*
5. A whole head shorter?* Definitely*
6. More than a head below you? *Ideal*
7. What's your height? *6'4"*
8. How important is height for you?* In strictly physical terms, I prefer women 5"6" and under. I've dated women as short as 4'11".*
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?* Quite the opposite. I'm a shallow bastard, with a midget fetish. Sue me. :crazy: lol*
10. How does it complicate a relationship?* I've never observed it being an issue.
*


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

*1. A girl who is at your exact height?
*No probs.*
2. 1-2 inches shorter?
*Ideal.*
3. 3-4 inches shorter?
*No probs.
* 4. 5-6 inches shorter?
*No probs.
* 5. A whole head shorter?
*Starting to annoy.
* 6. More than a head below you?
*Nah.
* 7. What's your height? *
184cm or 6'
* 8. How important is height for you?
*Kinda important, but not good when it's in the extremes.
* 9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?
*See above.*
10. How does it complicate a relationship?
*Extreme height difference would make thinks awkward.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? No
2. 1-2 inches shorter? Maybe
3. 3-4 inches shorter? Yes
4. 5-6 inches shorter? Maybe
5. A whole head shorter? Maybe
6. More than a head below you? No
7. What's your height? 6'2 - 6'3


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> I'm a shallow bastard, with a midget fetish. Sue me. :crazy: lol


YESSS!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

*pumps shotgun.*


----------



## Aviator8849 (Jan 15, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height?
No problem if she doesn't wear heels
2. 1-2 inches shorter?
No problem if doesn't wear heels that boost her height by more than 2 inches.
3. 3-4 inches shorter?
No problem
4. 5-6 inches shorter?
No problem
5. A whole head shorter?
No problem
6. More than a head below you?
No problem
7. What's your height? 
6'1"
8. How important is height for you?
Not significant at all
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?
Definitely not. I think couples with a tall (6'+) guy and a short (5'4" or less) woman look great together - I generally find petite & short women more attractive in general than average height women, but I also find taller women (5'8"+) generally more attractive than average height women as well. My dream girl would be about 5'0"-5'2".
10. How does it complicate a relationship?
Not that significant. I may be attracted to a woman by her body, but it sure isn't what will keep a relationship going. Or kill it.


----------



## Karot (Jun 25, 2010)

Her chin shouldn't be higher than my forehead and her forehead not lower than my chin.
But I prefere her to be smaller or equal.
All the rest would make me feel pretty uncomfy, like walking around with a child or a giant :s

I am 5' 6.9"


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? No
2. 1-2 inches shorter? Yes
3. 3-4 inches shorter? Yes
4. 5-6 inches shorter? ......yes
5. A whole head shorter? She would be under 5'
6. More than a head below you? Definately not, I'm not a pedophile or a midget lover. No offense to midgets of course.
7. What's your height? 5'7
8. How important is height for you? Just has to be shorter than me.
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? Less than 5' Yes, anything less than 5'2 or 5'3 ish is a little weird
10. How does it complicate a relationship? If she's taller, than yes. But luckily I'm too shallow to let that happen.


----------



## SmileyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

1. *A girl who is at your exact height?* No. She wouldn't be able to wear heels.
*2. 1-2 inches shorter?* No. Same reason.
*3. 3-4 inches shorter?* Yeah
*4. 5-6 inches shorter? *Yeah
*5. A whole head shorter?* Mhm.
*6. More than a head below you?* Why not?
*7. What's your height? *6'3''
*8. How important is height for you?* Not important at all, really, as long as I am the tallest.
*9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman?* No at all.
*10. How does it complicate a relationship? *It doesn't really.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? Yeah, and an inch or two tallertaller too.
2. 1-2 inches shorter? Yup.
3. 3-4 inches shorter? Perfect.
4. 5-6 inches shorter? The kinky stuff gets aesier.
5. A whole head shorter? She better like it rough.
6. More than a head below you? Now it's awkward
7. What's your height? 5'10"
8. How important is height for you? Beggars can't be choosers. Ha! XD
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? Nah.
10. How does it complicate a relationship? Only if it's a purely physical one...


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? yes!!!
2. 1-2 inches shorter? yes!!
3. 3-4 inches shorter? yes!
4. 5-6 inches shorter? yes
5. A whole head shorter? maybe
6. More than a head below you? maybe
7. What's your height? 6 ft 3

Tall is good, short is acceptable
8. not that important
9. nope
10. It doesn't


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Now that I'm through my first relationship, I'm doing some market research. Gentlemen, answer truthfully. How do you feel about dating a lady who is as tall as or short than you?
> 
> 1. A girl who is at your exact height?
> - PERFECT
> ...


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

1. A girl who is at your exact height? *No - they'd be WAY taller in me in heels and it weirds me out*
2. 1-2 inches shorter? *Maybe, see above*
3. 3-4 inches shorter? *Yes*
4. 5-6 inches shorter? *Yes*
5. A whole head shorter? *No*
6. More than a head below you? *HELL NO*
7. What's your height? *5'9"*
8. How important is height for you? *Pretty important unless you have such a singular personality*
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter woman? *No, see responses above*
10. How does it complicate a relationship? *It's usually a gut feeling, kinda like someone not liking chocolate ice cream or listening to certain kinds of music, but if I don't feel right then I don't "put work" into a relationship.*


----------

